# Edinburgh waiting times



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the current waiting times in Edinburgh for IVF/ICSI?


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Once u are on the list it's approx 10-12 months as long as you meet all the criteria.


----------



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------

